# Does Jet Blue have a policy for overweight people?



## maslex

We've flown with Southwest a couple times before and I know of their policy of overweight/obese people having to pay for an extra seat.  Even though I fit into this category, I never had to buy the extra seat.  Thankfully.  We leave on Jet Blue in 3 weeks and I've been looking on their website but can't find any info on this policy.  Does anyone know?

Hubby says that there are 3 seats to a row.  I plan on sitting with both my teenaged boys and hubby will sit in another seat.   So I really don't see a problem but I'd like to know ahead of time for sure.


----------



## Eliza32

No offence meant, but if you need more than one seat, then you should expect to pay for it.


----------



## Mom2six

The OP has stated that her plus her 2 sons, which equals 3 people, plan on using 3 seats. There are only 3 seats in a row, and if she sits with her two sons, there would be no extra seat. She is saying that she will not be using an extra seat.  Her question is will she have to pay for one anyway?


----------



## ttintagel

JetBlue has the roomiest standard coach seats in the trade. If you fit into a regular movie theater seat, you'll be fine.


----------



## deegack

My understanding is you have to fit in the seat with the armrests down or purchase another ticket. It does not matter who is next to you.  You should call customer service to get the official policy about if the second seat is refundable if the plane is not full.


----------



## SenecaWolf

I am very pooh sized and just flew JetBlue in April.  I asked for a seatbelt extender when I got to the gate and they had it at my seat ready for me when I boarded.  I sat in the middle seat between my 2 kids, the armrests came down around me but _barely_ so I left the one with my tv controls up.  The flight attendants never checked once to see if they were both down.  Had I been traveling alone though I would have purchased the extra seat because I definitely would be encroaching on another person.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Just flew them Friday night- sat next to my 10 y/o- I fit with little room to spare, would have felt a little tight with both arm rests down they had no problem with the armrest being up even during take off and landing


----------



## lost*in*cyberspace

ttintagel said:


> JetBlue has the roomiest standard coach seats in the trade. If you fit into a regular movie theater seat, you'll be fine.



This isn't correct.  JetBlue's seat width ranges from 17.8 to 18 inches, which is the standard for coach seats on US airlines.  It is true that the seats are not as wide on WN, where they are only 17 inches.

OP - you might find this brochure useful:

http://issuu.com/naafa/docs/naafa_t...issuu.com/v/light/layout.xml&showFlipBtn=true

JetBlue does require passengers to buy two seats if they cannot fit in one.  No refunds if the plane is not full.


----------



## Snowysmom

Don't worry about it.  I am pooh sized and DH is too.   We flew to WDW on Jet blue in early May.  We had no problem with the seats. We had three across with my DS sitting with us.  I found the seat very comfortable and did not have the arm rests down during the entire trip. I could have put the armrests down but it would have been tight.  The flight attendants never checked or said anything.  I was much more comfortable on Jet Blue than on Delta.  Have a great time.


----------



## ttintagel

lost*in*cyberspace said:


> This isn't correct.  JetBlue's seat width ranges from 17.8 to 18 inches, which is the standard for coach seats on US airlines.  It is true that the seats are not as wide on WN, where they are only 17 inches.
> 
> OP - you might find this brochure useful:
> 
> http://issuu.com/naafa/docs/naafa_t...issuu.com/v/light/layout.xml&showFlipBtn=true
> 
> JetBlue does require passengers to buy two seats if they cannot fit in one.  No refunds if the plane is not full.



Weird. I wonder why they feel so much roomier.


----------



## ChrissyBeth29

Every time I've ever flown Jet Blue, I've had no issues. They are the best seats, in my opinion. Most of you say you're pooh shaped.  I've been known to be Ursula shaped(big bottom) lol 

My husband and I have never had a problem.  Even if it was just two of you and you were flying in a row of three.  I find it is easiest to sit at the window and just raise the arm rest between you and your companion.


----------



## Mrsjvb

Mom2six said:


> The OP has stated that her plus her 2 sons, which equals 3 people, plan on using 3 seats. There are only 3 seats in a row, and if she sits with her two sons, there would be no extra seat. She is saying that she will not be using an extra seat.  Her question is will she have to pay for one anyway?



standard answer: if the arm rest between two seats CANNOT Be  pushed all the way down, she will be required to purchase a second seat and one of her kids will be  moved to another location.  she will not be paying twice as much for one seat.. she will be  purchasing,  and entitled to occupy, two seats.  

same as if the people  next to her in the row are NOT close friends or relatives.

if you spill over and infringe upon the other seat's space, you will be required to pay extra and the person  assigned that seat will be moved.


----------



## traveln4fun

You should have no problem.  I only fly JetBlue and I am a size 24/26 carrying most of my weight in my hips.  I've never needed a seatbelt extender and have yet to have a flight attendant check to see if both arm rests go down.  I could understand that happening if you were sitting next to strangers, but since you are sitting with your sons, it should not be a problem at all.  
I've sat in both the "extra space" seats and regular seats and either choice is fine.  The restrooms are also okay for bigger people.  
Have a great flight! : )


----------



## JennyDrake

deegack said:


> My understanding is you have to fit in the seat with the armrests down or purchase another ticket. It does not matter who is next to you.  You should call customer service to get the official policy about if the second seat is refundable if the plane is not full.



That is my understanding as well. I visit WDW with a Pooh sized GF.


----------



## redoctober25

I have never seen so many "skinnies" flip out over an airline seat before.  I have never flown Jet Blue, but have flown many other airlines. And yes, while the blanket policy is that you may need to purchase a second seat, they are not going to enforce it unless someone complains.  If you were flying solo, then I'd maybe suggest buying the seat (and most will refund that if not full).  However, you are flying with family and if they complain about seat encroachment you can disown them.  The blanket policy is only there to cover their behinds.  

Oh yeah, if and when I do purchase the second seat, any "skinny" that comes over that armrest is going to get an earful!


----------



## deegack

redoctober25 said:


> I have never seen so many "skinnies" flip out over an airline seat before.  I have never flown Jet Blue, but have flown many other airlines. And yes, while the blanket policy is that you may need to purchase a second seat, they are not going to enforce it unless someone complains.  If you were flying solo, then I'd maybe suggest buying the seat (and most will refund that if not full).  However, you are flying with family and if they complain about seat encroachment you can disown them.  The blanket policy is only there to cover their behinds.
> 
> Oh yeah, if and when I do purchase the second seat, any "skinny" that comes over that armrest is going to get an earful!



You're the only one "flipping out".  The policies are there for the comfort and safety of everyone.  If you don't fit in a standard seat you should be prepared to buy a second or upgrade.  DH doesn't fit in a standard seat as he is too tall and all leg. We always upgrade to extra legroom seats.  Its factored into our travel budget.

And btw I can hardly be described as a skinny minnie.  I fit in my airline seat but could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## seashoreCM

Airline staff might not look closely every step of the way to ensure you buy a second seat if you don't fit in one seat, but if the flight is full, it is possible for you to be "bumped" where you would not receive "compensation".

At that last minute there would not be any extra seats you could change your mind and buy a second one of on the spot.


----------



## Hannathy

And airlines are notorious for moving seats. What happens if your seats get moved and you aren't next to your family anymore?


----------



## seashoreCM

Hannathy said:


> And airlines are notorious for moving seats. What happens if your seats get moved and you aren't next to your family anymore?


Southwest's policy requires persons who would occupy more than one seat to purchase two seats just to cover this situation.

Other airlines may require that someone complaining about a larger person next to him accept any other empty seat on the plane with or without a required purchase by the larger person of the the vacated seat next to him.


----------



## Topper

> JetBlue Airways doesn't mind taking a more straightforward stance. Spokesperson Alison Eshelman said its policy "requires" larger customers who need an additional seat for their own comfort to buy one in advance. If they do not, and the crew cannot accommodate them, they will be required to buy the seat in any case, with no refunds. (However, Eshelman noted, truthfully, that JetBlue does offer its passengers a little more wiggle room with its larger-than-average seat width on board the airline's A320 aircraft.)



From: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26158641/ns/travel-travel_tips/t/how-airlines-deal-customers-size/


----------



## SydneesMom

Thank you for the helpful tips and things to think of when planning our first flight. I hope when it comes to our BIG day that all will go smoothly!


----------



## lost*in*cyberspace

I don't know why JetBlue keeps promoting their "larger than average" A320 seat.  According to seatguru.com, the seat width is 17.8 inches.  The A320s flown by UA, US Airways, and Frontier have a seat width of 18 inches.  Virgin America's is a whopping 19.7 inches.  All wider than JetBlue.


----------



## campbellronald7

If you not able to sit in the one seat then you have to pay for the second next seat beside you, you can call their customer care to get more information, like whether it is refundable or not if plane is not full.


----------



## mukorasirish

It bothers me that airlines would wait to see if another passenger complains in order to request that a larger sized individual purchase an additional seat.  Why would they put another customer in a physical as well as socially uncomfortable position?


----------



## ttintagel

lost*in*cyberspace said:


> I don't know why JetBlue keeps promoting their "larger than average" A320 seat.  According to seatguru.com, the seat width is 17.8 inches.  The A320s flown by UA, US Airways, and Frontier have a seat width of 18 inches.  Virgin America's is a whopping 19.7 inches.  All wider than JetBlue.



well, I've never flown Frontier or Virgin, but JetBlue's standard coach seet FEELS SIGNIFICANTLY roomier than those on UA and USA. I mean, I had never heard anyone say it was before I got on a JetBlue plane; I noticed it on my own right away. Maybe they place them further apart or something.


----------



## cmesq61

Dear OP:  I fly JetBlue all the time.  I am of the I-swallowed-a-beachball Pooh sized shape.  My partner (he is not pooh sized) and I sit next to each other--sometimes w/ the kids, sometimes not--and we NEVER have the arm rests down.  I'd like to see an airline try to tell my guy he can't sit next to me cause I "might" encroach on him!!  I use 1 seat belt extender, and WE HAVE NEVER HAD AN IOTA OF A PROBLEM--EVER.  Relax.  You'll be fine sitting with your kids.

Thanks to all the fat-phobic responders: bad day at work and I desparately needed a laugh!


----------



## TavieP

maslex said:


> We've flown with Southwest a couple times before and I know of their policy of overweight/obese people having to pay for an extra seat.  Even though I fit into this category, I never had to buy the extra seat.  Thankfully.  We leave on Jet Blue in 3 weeks and I've been looking on their website but can't find any info on this policy.  Does anyone know?
> 
> Hubby says that there are 3 seats to a row.  I plan on sitting with both my teenaged boys and hubby will sit in another seat.   So I really don't see a problem but I'd like to know ahead of time for sure.



I'm in this category and have never had trouble on Jet Blue. My best friend is larger/taller than I am and picks Jet Blue whenever possible as her airline because she's found their seats to be the roomiest and finds them to be overall most "pooh-size"-friendly of the airlines. 

YMMV but I think you'll be OK.


----------



## North of Mouse

I just think it's a matter of what is fair for whoever. I was in a three seat wide situation several years ago, and was in the middle seat with a pooh sized person on each size (I'm 5'2" petite). Well, I would not have complained (just endured) but they both decided that the arm rests should be up between us. I politely asked that they be put down, because I was only using 1/3 of my seat. They complied, BUT, they each used both their arm rests while I had none, so still only had about 1/2 my seat. I never said another word, but vowed I would not accept such a situation again silently. I paid for a whole seat like they did, but they each had 1 1/2 seats each. because they flowed over the armrest and under it also.
By the way, I don't consider myself a fat-phobic responder, just need my comfort and consideration while flying also.


----------



## aubriee

North of Mouse said:


> I just think it's a matter of what is fair for whoever. I was in a three seat wide situation several years ago, and was in the middle seat with a pooh sized person on each size (I'm 5'2" petite). Well, I would not have complained (just endured) but they both decided that the arm rests should be up between us. I politely asked that they be put down, because I was only using 1/3 of my seat. They complied, BUT, they each used both their arm rests while I had none, so still only had about 1/2 my seat. I never said another word, but vowed I would not accept such a situation again silently. I paid for a whole seat like they did, but they each had 1 1/2 seats each. because they flowed over the armrest and under it also.
> By the way, I don't consider myself a fat-phobic responder, just need my comfort and consideration while flying also.



A few years ago I posted here on the DIS, where I was in the opposite situation.  I was flying home from MCO on Air Tran and had prepurchased one of those $15.00 aisle seats close to the front of the plane.  I was flying solo and another lady had prepurchased the window seat.  The plane was almost loaded and we looked at each other and made the comment that it looked like we may luck out and have the middle seat empty.  About that time we saw this really, really large man (well over 350lbs) edging sideways down the ailse.  We both looked at each and said "uh oh'. Sure enough, he stopped at our row, looked at the middle seat, laughed, and said, "Oh no, no this is not gonna work.  Let's just raise these arm rests so we can all be comfortable".   It was funny, because at the exact same time, me and the other lady both grabbed the armrests and said "No".  The FA came up to see what the problem was and the man made the comment that obviously there was no way he was gonna fit in that middle seat with the arm rests up and insisted that she make us raise the arm rests up so he might fit.  Both me and the other lady were pooh size ourselves (but did fit into our seats with no overflow), so there was absolutely no way he was gonna fit into that middle seat.  The plane was just about full.  I really expected them to escort him off the plane and was shocked when instead, they upgraded him to first class for free.  When we got to Dallas and were waiting for our luggage at baggage claim, I happened to be standing next to the lady that had been sitting next to me on the plane, when the guy walked up, laughed, and said he really appreciated our reaction.  He said that's the same reaction he always gets and 9 times out 10, it gets him a free upgrade to first class.  We asked him if he had ever been made to pay for two seats.  He laughed and said 'never on Air Tran'.  They always upgraded him to first class, rather than argue the point because no one ever wanted to sit next to him.  This just seemed so wrong.


----------



## lost*in*cyberspace

cmesq61 said:


> Dear OP:  I fly JetBlue all the time.  I am of the I-swallowed-a-beachball Pooh sized shape.  My partner (he is not pooh sized) and I sit next to each other--sometimes w/ the kids, sometimes not--and we NEVER have the arm rests down!



It's an FAA regulation that arm rests be down for take-off and landing.  Kind of scary to hear about the lax safety standards of JetBlue FAs.


----------



## GrammyJudy

We fly JetBlue all the time and have never had a problem. I do put the armrest up between me and my grandson. I find their seat belts longer than some other airlines and have never needed an extender even though I wear a size 26. We love JB and try to only fly them now.


----------



## ppony

North of Mouse said:


> I just think it's a matter of what is fair for whoever. I was in a three seat wide situation several years ago, and was in the middle seat with a pooh sized person on each size (I'm 5'2" petite). Well, I would not have complained (just endured) but they both decided that the arm rests should be up between us. I politely asked that they be put down, because I was only using 1/3 of my seat. They complied, BUT, they each used both their arm rests while I had none, so still only had about 1/2 my seat. I never said another word, but vowed I would not accept such a situation again silently. I paid for a whole seat like they did, but they each had 1 1/2 seats each. because they flowed over the armrest and under it also.
> By the way, I don't consider myself a fat-phobic responder, just need my comfort and consideration while flying also.



I'm sorry you had some very rude pooh-sized people flanking you. I'm pooh sized myself. Most around my hips and butt. I've needed an extender once for a belt that had been cut down (which is what they do sometimes when they repair them), but I weigh more than the gal that made headlines last year on Sourthwest. Thusly, I'll never fly them. But I make SURE I do not encroach, I insist the armrests are down and I do NOT use them. I will fold my arms the whole time and lean away from people. I make sure I'm never in a middle seat so I can be sure I can give them *ample* space, not just space. Not all pooh sized people need that second seat and it's unduly mean to assume they do. Do I see people that have one seat that should have 2? You bet. I wish they could be honest w/ themselves. the last thing in the world I'd ever want would be to make someone feel uncomfortable. I like to fade into the background and not be noticed.


----------



## TavieP

ppony said:


> I'm sorry you had some very rude pooh-sized people flanking you. I'm pooh sized myself. Most around my hips and butt. I've needed an extender once for a belt that had been cut down (which is what they do sometimes when they repair them), but I weigh more than the gal that made headlines last year on Sourthwest. Thusly, I'll never fly them. But I make SURE I do not encroach, I insist the armrests are down and I do NOT use them. I will fold my arms the whole time and lean away from people. I make sure I'm never in a middle seat so I can be sure I can give them *ample* space, not just space. Not all pooh sized people need that second seat and it's unduly mean to assume they do. Do I see people that have one seat that should have 2? You bet. I wish they could be honest w/ themselves. the last thing in the world I'd ever want would be to make someone feel uncomfortable. I like to fade into the background and not be noticed.



Ditto this. I spend most flights where I'm stuck next to a "stranger" in agony from straining to keep my arm and side from encroaching on the person next to me - I'm talking 12-hour flights of hugging my arms across my chest and leaning away from the person so they don't get inconvenienced by my flesh. Casuses major backaches.

I've never needed a seatbelt extender but my best friend, who's larger than I, does and takes her own along with her when she flies, and whenever possible we actually choose to sit next to eachother when flying together because we can just sort of flop all over eachother and know the other person won't be bothered/offended by it.

Mostly I want to be unobtrusive as possible and will cause myself aches and pains rather than make the person next to me uncomfortable (which they always are anyway.)

Flying is the pits.


----------



## ppony

TavieP said:


> Ditto this. I spend most flights where I'm stuck next to a "stranger" in agony from straining to keep my arm and side from encroaching on the person next to me - I'm talking 12-hour flights of hugging my arms across my chest and leaning away from the person so they don't get inconvenienced by my flesh. Casuses major backaches.
> 
> I've never needed a seatbelt extender but my best friend, who's larger than I, does and takes her own along with her when she flies, and whenever possible we actually choose to sit next to eachother when flying together because we can just sort of flop all over eachother and know the other person won't be bothered/offended by it.
> 
> Mostly I want to be unobtrusive as possible and will cause myself aches and pains rather than make the person next to me uncomfortable (which they always are anyway.)
> 
> Flying is the pits.


I'm with you 110%!  Your arms and legs fall asleep, you cramp up and get shooting pains! But it's better to not bother others I think. People *HATE* the overweight SO MUCH. The amount of energy, HATE & VITRIOL I don't want to give them more reasons to. Every day on this board too. So sad. Flying fills me with so much anxiety. I'm SO chuffed about our flights down to FL and back on October. I was able to get a plane that has 2 seats on one side and 3 on the other, so I secured 2 rows of the 2 seaters one in front of the other. We won't bother anyone. I WILL pay the extra to not bother anyone. if I overflowed, I would too.

I'd love to buy my own extender to save the embarrassment of asking just in case, but I never know what airline I'm going on and there are many differences.  I just know which airline I won't fly. Narrows it down a  little.


----------



## TavieP

ppony said:


> I'm with you 110%!  Your arms and legs fall asleep, you cramp up and get shooting pains! But it's better to not bother others I think. People *HATE* the overweight SO MUCH. The amount of energy, HATE & VITRIOL I don't want to give them more reasons to. Every day on this board too. So sad. Flying fills me with so much anxiety. I'm SO chuffed about our flights down to FL and back on October. I was able to get a plane that has 2 seats on one side and 3 on the other, so I secured 2 rows of the 2 seaters one in front of the other. We won't bother anyone. I WILL pay the extra to not bother anyone. if I overflowed, I would too.
> 
> I'd love to buy my own extender to save the embarrassment of asking just in case, but I never know what airline I'm going on and there are many differences.  I just know which airline I won't fly. Narrows it down a  little.



I'll never understand the vitriol, either. I always go out of my way to be unobtrusive, and my BFF will go so far as to apologize as she walks down the street if she even brushes anyone or gets close to touching them, and she ALWAYS lets EVERYONE go ahead of her in crowds, etc. It actually breaks my heart because she acts like she has no right to exist and take up any space at all. I believe everyone has the right to take up exactly as much space as they do. Like Nora sings in "Pete's Dragon".

I've never bought a seatbelt extender, but there are some on Amazon that come in 2-packs that say they're good for "all commercial airlines", like this one.


----------



## ppony

Sending you a PM Tavie!


----------



## Omegagirl75

ttintagel said:


> JetBlue has the roomiest standard coach seats in the trade. If you fit into a regular movie theater seat, you'll be fine.


Thanks for the information,  this helps


----------



## zoo2tycoon

Omegagirl75 said:


> Thanks for the information,  this helps



You do realize this information could be outdated? The thread is 7 years old!


----------



## maslex

WOW!!!  OP here and I just saw this was a 7 yr old thread that popped up.  Not sure where people find these old posts but oh well.  

To update the original post:  I was perfectly fine on that flight with Jet Blue.  No need to purchase second seat.  And I had decent amount of space (I believe we did keep the arm rests up too)  I did use an extender though.  We are flying again with Jet Blue in November and since losing 80lbs, I'm looking forward to not having to use the extender.


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

maslex said:


> WOW!!!  OP here and I just saw this was a 7 yr old thread that popped up.  Not sure where people find these old posts but oh well.
> 
> To update the original post:  I was perfectly fine on that flight with Jet Blue.  No need to purchase second seat.  And I had decent amount of space (I believe we did keep the arm rests up too)  I did use an extender though.  We are flying again with Jet Blue in November and since losing 80lbs, I'm looking forward to not having to use the extender.


Congratulations on the weight loss


----------



## bopper

https://www.smartertravel.com/airline-obesity-policies/


----------

